# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Hãng mỹ phẩm nào tốt cho da mụn nhất hiện nay

## storeviettel

Nhắc đến dòng mỹ phẩm cho da mụn, Botani là 1 trong những lựa tìm rẻ bởi đây là thương hiệu nức tiếng chuyên về mỹ phẩm hữu cơ, mang khởi thủy thực từ vật, nhắc ko với dầu khoáng, hoá chất tổng hợp.

Những sản phẩm tới từ nhãn hiệu này luôn được kiểm tra là an toàn và thân thiện mang làn da. Công thức bào chế mỹ phẩm được tìm lọc từ các nguyên liệu quý trong tự nhiên như dầu Maccadamia, tinh chất Squalene, dầu Jojoba. 

Kiehl's


Là sự hài hòa giữa mỹ phẩm, dược phẩm và thảo dược, Kiehl's luôn làm cho đa dạng người phải "phát sốt" khi mang khả năng đánh bay mụn, làm sạch vết thâm chỉ sau 1 thời gian ngắn sử dụng.
Kiehl's chắc hẳn ko buộc phải là loại tên xa lạ có các cô nàng yêu làm cho đẹp và chăm sóc da đề cập chung. Hãng này đặc trưng được những giáo đồ làm đẹp ham mê bởi mỹ phẩm cho da mụn, chữa lành tổn thương và nuôi dưỡng, hồi phục da từ bên trong. 

Ducray


Với chất lượng và tên tuổi lâu đời cũng như sự phủ sóng của Ducray trên toàn thế giới, những nàng đang đau đầu bởi da mụn có thể tin tưởng và dùng các sản phẩm đến từ hãng này, vững chắc bạn sẽ không cần thất vọng.
Ducray là hãng dược mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên tới từ Pháp, hiện với mặt trên nhiều quốc gia. Ducray đặc biệt nổi danh sở hữu những sản phẩm chăm chút dành cho da dầu, làn da mụn.

Những sản phẩm của nhãn hiệu này trước lúc tung ra thị trường luôn được trải qua các bước kiểm thông qua khắc khe từ thành phần chế tạo, quy trình phân phối cho tới bao bì, đóng hộp sản phẩm. 

Avene


Avene cũng là sản phẩm thường với mặt trong các toa thuốc khi chữa trị các vấn đề về da liễu. Vì thế, bạn hoàn toàn mang thể lặng tâm, những sản phẩm từ nhãn hiệu này rất thân thiện sở hữu da mụn.
Nếu bạn mang làn da mụn và tìm kiếm những sản phẩm chăm chút và tương trợ điều trị cho làn da, Avene là gợi ý lý tưởng dành cho bạn. Đây là dòng mỹ phẩm cho da mụn an toàn và được nhiều chị em yêu thích.

Nguyên liệu chủ yếu của Avene là dòng nước suối khoáng Sanite-Odile ở Pháp nổi tiếng, với khả năng khiến cho mát, dịu nhẹ và mang thể chưa lành thương tổn cho da, đặc thù ưa thích cho cả da mụn và da nhạy cảm. 

Eucerin

https://shopmyphamhoahung.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamcuay.blogspot.com/


Với kinh nghiệm dày dặn, Eucerin đã tạo ra được các công thức bào chế siêu lành tính và nhẹ dịu, phù hợp với cả em bé, trẻ lọt lòng và cả các làn da đang chịu những tổn thương nặng vật nài do mụn và vết thâm gây ra.
Nhắc tới độ lâu đời thì "khủng" nhất không thể ko đề cập tới hãng dược mỹ phẩm Eucerin mang hơn thâm niên 100 năm tuổi hoạt động trong lĩnh vực khiến cho đẹp, chăm nom da. 

Ettusais


Ettusais còn cam kết các thành phần chứa trong các sản phẩm làm cho đẹp của hàng này đều lành tính và an toàn cho da, dù là các làn da mẫn cảm nhất.
Với những nàng đang hứng chịu "thảm hoạ" của mụn, Ettusais tới từ Nhật Bản là sắm lựa phù hợp để "cứu nguy" cho làn da của bạn. Các sản phẩm của Ettusais toàn bộ đều sở hữu chung đặc điểm là không cất dầu gây tắc lỗ chân lông - 1 trong các căn do chính gây ra tình trạng mụn. 

Vichy


Vichy là thương hiệu mỹ phẩm nổi tiếng của Pháp có bề dày kinh nghiệm hơn 80 năm.
Các sản phẩm của Vichy luôn được các chuyên gia da liểu đánh giá là an toàn, nhắc cả khi dùng cho làn da nhạy cảm. Các sản phẩm của Vichy tiêu dùng thành phần nước khoáng đặc biệt, với công dụng siêu phải chăng cho da, không gây kích ứng.

----------

